# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Việc làm cho dân CNTT >  Đất 2 lô kép 10x17 tỉnh lộ 824

## dung2801

tôi đang cần sang gấp 2 lô đất 170m2(10x17) ngay tỉnh lộ 824. Mặt tiền đường 10m gần trung tâm thương mại.
Bao sang tên.
980.000.000 đ

Xin cảm ơn.

----------

